# Dislocated Wing~



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there, I just realized that my cockatiel wings are not balanced. One is always higher than the other. Also, she cannot fully tuck her wing all the time. Sometimes the wing stuck out a bit from its normal position. 

Does anyone know how to tell if a bird have a dislocated wing? 

Thnx!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Dislocation is when end of the bone has popped out of its socket in the shoulder. If that was the case, your bird probably wouldn't be able to flap her wings and would be screaming in pain. So that probably isn't what happened.

Could this be a mild case of angel wing? That's when a baby bird's muscles are too weak to hold the wing in place properly. If it isn't treated the problem may persist, and I don't know if treatment works on adult birds. Snowy had it on one side as a baby and this is what it looked like:










The usual treatment is to tape the wing in place for a while. But tape wouldn't stick to Snowy very long so I used physical therapy on her instead (putting the wing in place with my fingers several times a day). After a while her wingtip stopped sticking out but the wing still drooped for a while.

If this isn't the problem with your bird's wing you'll probably need to post pictures so we can see what's going on.


----------

